# Took a 15 year hiatus from snowboarding, what to expect now?



## Someoldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

Hoping for opinions or advice from anyone, especially older riders in their late 30s (I am now 40). Moving back to Colorado this summer and will be getting a "CO mountain pass" or whatever it's called now and a new set of gear after 15 years of not even seeing the snow.

I probably have delusions of grandeur, and won't be able to run through the parks competently like I was able to 15 years ago. In my mind I can still visualize most all the tricks I had dialed, but I fear I am going to be in for a rude awakening. This sport has progressed so much and changed since I devoted my life to riding from 1988 - 1996. I know it's all about having a good time, but what I remembered enjoying most was learning to jump "big" with style, which I am unsure if I am capable of doing this again at my age and condition. I am 6'2", 205lbs now vs 40lbs lighter when I "retired" from riding.

Most important I'd imagine is some kind of conditioning throughout the summer, physically I am not the same when I moved away from Summit County back in 1996, so I'm doing what I can to drop a few pounds. Currently spending about 45 minutes a day on a balance board, and some light cardio. This seems to really work a lot of the same muscles I remember being sore from riding and is a lot more fun that weight training/running/biking for me.

Anyone out there with a similar experience to mine - moved away from mountains, sold all your gear, then come back later in life to be near the mountains and snowboarding a couple days a week? I know just cruising around freeriding is like riding a bike and you never forget that. It's jumping with style, doing a simple "grasser" (this term still ever used?). The gear seems to have gotten much better, hoping that might make the transition back to riding a few days a week a little easier.

Any advice, suggestions or shared similar experiences are much appreciated.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

dunno how easy/hard it will be for you but I am sure it will come back to you after a few weeks.... Where are you moving to?


----------



## Someoldguy (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement. Moving to the Denver area (Golden/Lakewood), as far west side as we can afford to make the commute up to the mountains quicker.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Im moving to vail in 3 weeks. Can't wait to be a daily boarder. My son and wife can't wait either.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll tell you right now if you roll up to Breck or Keystone and think you can enter either Parklane or Area 51 and it's going to be the same style of jumps you will get hurt. Scope everything first and realize shits going to be a lot different.


----------



## dc-rida-4-life7 (May 19, 2011)

unfortunately you probably just have to deal with a lot more annoying styles and shitty sales people. but glad your picking it up again.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm willing to bet that you'll pick it up just fine. Like BA said, definitely take it slow in the park because things are MUCH different than they were when you were riding, but I bet you'll be going big again sometime your first year back. 

I started riding when I was 18 and did it for about 4 years until I stopped for a few years because of problems with my legs. I picked it back up again after about 4 or 5 years off and felt like it took about 1 run to get back to where I was when I was 22. I was really suprised how easy it was to get the feel back. 

It will obviously take you longer because of the much longer time off, your age, and how different the equipment is, but I think you'll be shredding in no time....especially if you're in good shape. Plus, I think you'll find that the equipment is MUCH better than it was in the early 90's.

Have fun!!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

40? Pfffft. Whippersnapper.


----------

